#  :

## .

:   "".     ,          .        ,         ,   .           .           ,     .                      /IAS 27 «       »  IFRS 3 « ».           ,    , ,                   ,     .             .  27      ,               .            ,             ,   :         –     ,   ,        ;         –     ()         ;         –       ;         –       .    .    «»     52     «»  9        «».    «»  47        «».           ,  «»   9        «».    –  «»   «»,      47     «».         «»   «»         «» – 56  (9 + 47). ,  «»       ,           .          IAS 27 «    »         ,          ,             .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?142846

----------

